# Kayaking down Housatonic



## cbcbd (Feb 7, 2005)

I was driving back home from Bear Mnt yesterday and most of it is alongside the Housatonic so it got me thinking... 
I've been wanting to go on a multiday kayaking trip (I have a Carolina 14.5) and thought that it could be neat to follow the Housatonic all the way from the MA border to the sound. So I'll just throw some questions and thoughts out there...

Has anyone done this?

Where could I get good maps of this river which would include the rapid categories along the way?

Can anyone suggest any other places for a multiday trip that would possibly give me better views and wilderness?

Should I be aware of any other concerns that I might be missing here?

...and just for fun, I threw in a poll. 

thanks,
Doug


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2005)

I have personally never done the trip, but I have fished the Housatonic on numerous occasions and always shared the river with kayaks/rafts. The current does not seem particularly rapid but I've never fished there in the early spring when river levels are probably the highest. 

If I recall, there are planned water releases from an upstream reservoir, and knowing the release times is key. There is an outfitter in the town of Kent off of rt. 7 just past a covered bridge that organizes trips and gives advice. Sorry, don't know the name.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 7, 2005)

Thinking I'm going to do some stretches of the CT River at some point, looking for calm & just another way of seeing things, would bring daughter & spot a car/have wife drop us off.  (Racks on both cars)


----------



## cantdog (Feb 8, 2005)

Here's a nice http://www.americanwhitewater.org/r... kayak with no unnecessary extra gear inside.


----------

